# R16 causing SWM problems



## BuggyBoyNYC (Jun 10, 2007)

First off, has anyone heard of this?

I have a SWM w/ 1x8 splitter setup, I have 2 HD DVRs, an R16, and a D12.

In total, I would have 7 SWM channels used up.

I started having problems on one HD DVR where one tuner would randomly not be able to receive any signal. So I had it replaced under the PP, still have the same issue (totally random timing).

Today my D12 was saying searching for signal out of the blue for half the day, even after RBRs.

I got to thinking, and it seemed like since I got the R16 I have been seeing random problems. So I re-ran the satellite setup on the R16 and disabled the second tuner.

Not a single problem since!

Thoughts??? :grin:


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

What SWiM do you have?


----------



## BuggyBoyNYC (Jun 10, 2007)

Eagle Aspen AU9-SL3-SWM

Originally had the WNC brand, but due to problems with low outside temp, I replaced it with an Eagle Aspen brand which fixed that problem.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Possibly a bad output on the splitter?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Try using one of the other unused outputs on the splitter to run the R16 and see if the problem continues.

- Merg


----------

